# Bindings too big?



## Starlz (Feb 27, 2017)

*Please delete - wrong section*

Hi - new here - So I'm starting to think my bindings might be too big for my boots. Length-ways they are fine I think however there is a 1cm ish gap on the side of my boots. I can get it so that my boots don't move in the bindings but that's by doing my bindings real tight....in your opinions would you change your bindings or is this completely normal?

I have Salomon Rhythm 2015 bindings (can't remember what size) and Burton Felix boots (size UK 6.5) if that makes any difference.

Edit - I have just put this in the equipment section as that is more appropriate - not sure how to delete this though?


----------

